# Which ECA?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ordering my fat-loss supplements and I'm stuck on what ECA to get

The only person I know who uses ECA properly uses pro plus/aspirin/chest-eze

Is this the cheapest and most effective?

Cost is the main factor here! Cheers


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Ordering my fat-loss supplements and I'm stuck on what ECA to get
> 
> The only person I know who uses ECA properly uses pro plus/aspirin/chest-eze
> 
> ...


You can get chesteeze for around £2.02 from your chemist ! Baby aspirin 50p and caffeine!! Pro plus works out cheaper!!

Just be weary what questions you get from the pharmacist !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye do that.

Say you have a bad chest when they ask lol


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I buy mine from poundland apsirin and pro plus, chest eez from chemist


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I buy mine from poundland apsirin and pro plus, chest eez from chemist


Yea!! I ordered on line from 6 different places cost a bit more with shipping ect! And there is a small questionnaire to fill in but it's better than going on a ten mile hike to find lots of different pharmacies !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.gorillajack.com/ephedrine-ephedra-caffeine.aspx

few people on here have used them. saves having to go to boots all the time as you can only get 1 packet at a time.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

kingdale said:


> http://www.gorillajack.com/ephedrine-ephedra-caffeine.aspx
> 
> few people on here have used them. saves having to go to boots all the time as you can only get 1 packet at a time.


That's who I used. 600tablets for just under £50 delivered.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you not buy them together ? Seems like hassle buying all that seperatly and having to blag the chemist


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

This http://http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/sida-cordifolia-capsules.html


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's who I used. 600tablets for just under £50 delivered.


Any trouble with getting them through customs without extra charges?

Can anyone vouch for the quality of the eph? Decent stuff nowadays is like rocking horse sh't.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dux said:


> Any trouble with getting them through customs without extra charges?
> 
> Can anyone vouch for the quality of the eph? Decent stuff nowadays is like rocking horse sh't.


None at all mate. I believe its amount over £75 anyway but if I remember correctly on the box they had "health supplements $22" or some silly amount like that.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> None at all mate. I believe its amount over £75 anyway but if I remember correctly on the box they had "health supplements $22" or some silly amount like that.


Ok cheers, is payment via credit card? The site says PayPal can't be used to pay for that item when I select the eph


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Any trouble with getting them through customs without extra charges?
> 
> Can anyone vouch for the quality of the eph? Decent stuff nowadays is like rocking horse sh't.


It is legal in canada i think so hoping it is decent stuff, will be getting mine there for the summer i reckon.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dux said:


> Ok cheers, is payment via credit card? The site says PayPal can't be used to pay for that item when I select the eph


Yeah it is mate. I paid with debit but they accept credit cards as well.

You have minimum correspondence of them which made me think something dodgy but got them no problems in the end within 17days.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I get on well with Chest Eze and 200mg caffeine. I take a whole Chest Eze and bite another in half, I'm not sure if it's just a placebo effect but it wakes me right up!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I get on well with Chest Eze and 200mg caffeine. I take a whole Chest Eze and bite another in half, I'm not sure if it's just a placebo effect but it wakes me right up!


You BITE chest-eze in half?? Fvcking hell man,don't you have any taste buds?


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You BITE chest-eze in half?? Fvcking hell man,don't you have any taste buds?


Oh god they taste dreadful!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You BITE chest-eze in half?? Fvcking hell man,don't you have any taste buds?


Oh ai, tastes like sh!t, nothing a mouth full of water doesn't sort out


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

D-hacks pure power stack is VERY good. Much better than any ECA I've used (not shop bought rubbish either)


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's who I used. 600tablets for just under £50 delivered.


Couldn't find anything only decongestionts! Have you seen the reviews on the ripped freak

That seems interesting


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

kingdale said:


> http://www.gorillajack.com/ephedrine-ephedra-caffeine.aspx
> 
> few people on here have used them. saves having to go to boots all the time as you can only get 1 packet at a time.


I couldn't see anything but cold remedies although the ripped freak looks good also has good reviews to


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.whatagreatbuy.com/weight-loss-health-supplements/


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Couldn't find anything only decongestionts! Have you seen the reviews on the ripped freak
> 
> That seems interesting


But thats what Ephedrine is,there is a reason its given to asthma patients. Ripped freak does look alright though.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But thats what Ephedrine is,there is a reason its given to asthma patients. Ripped freak does look alright though.


The reviews sound good


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

@VanillaFace


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> @VanillaFace


Thanks, already seen this one!


----------

